

How a frozen current account in Cyprus Laiki Bank looks like - muyuu
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=160292.0
Capital controls affecting business in Cyprus.<p>Note this is not a deposit, it's a current account used to operate an IT business.<p>Also in http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1b6v1u/my_bank_accounts_got_robbed_by_european/
======
noonespecial
You know its bad when paying employees in bitcoin sounds _more sane_ than
using the local bank.

------
fakeer
To me it looks like a tiny screenshot where I cannot see anything.

